# No sent items folder in microsoft outlook



## Bleata (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have the latest version of Microsoft Outlook installed.

When I press send my emails get to where they are going, but I can't find a Sent Items folder. So can't access my Sent Items.

Help please!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok do you see inbox with a down arrow on it if you do click on that and the sent folder should be there. Or you can click on view and then folder list it should be there.


----------



## Bleata (Aug 11, 2010)

Oscer1, hugely appreciate your reply, but none the wiser. Don't see an arrow where you describe, could email you screenprint. Also, in View don't see a folder list. More help appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you mean by latest Outlook you mean 2010 or is it 2007? Either way, Do you see the Navigation Pane on the left side of your screen? If not there is a arrow that makes it visible. Next to *Personal Folders*, should be a drop down arrow, if you click that it, it will expand it and it will show you Sent Items. You can also go to the View tab for to add buttons that are missing.


----------



## Bleata (Aug 11, 2010)

Spunk.funk - Thank you, I've managed to find it.

Well, only had it a few weeks, so assume it's 2010? Used to be used to Microsoft Outlook, but so much more complicated than the way it used to be (2000 version). The help section was totally useless, couldn't even find any kind of manual.

Thanks again


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is a splash screen that loads before the program whenever you click on an Office icon which tells you which version you have. Also there is a version number next to each icon under the Program files as well. If you click the Blue Question mark in the upper right hand of the program, it will answer most of your questions. If not, there is always Google or Office for Dummies book.


----------

